# Weight gain products



## BillyPryor (May 6, 2010)

I am new to using supplements to help my efforts in the gym, i am currently taking a natural whey product by reflex, however in about 2 1/2 months i have only gained 5Kg. I now weigh about 80Kg but am 6ft 5, so you can probably imagine that a gain of only 5Kg is not really noticable. i would really like to gain more muscle mass. I have bought a weight gainer product but it is absolutely horrible, thick like custard and nasty.

Does anyone have any advice on how to gain more muscle mass, or any weight gainer products that taste nice and are not going to make me fat also.

Anyone advice is appreciated


----------



## juggernaut (May 6, 2010)

Truthfully, you'll need to eat more food to build more mass. the reason the weight gainers suck is because the majority of the time, they use inferior ingredients and will crap out on in terms of quality gains. Post a days worth of your diet using FitDay - Free Weight Loss and Diet Journal and we can see where the problem lies. Also, post your training and your stats.


----------



## BillyPryor (May 6, 2010)

ok will do!


----------



## juggernaut (May 6, 2010)

We'll get er done.


----------



## country1911 (May 6, 2010)

Also, do some searching as there are a ton of natural shakes that have a ton of calories that you can make at home.  Most of these will include whey, peanut butter and oats.  Plus as a benefit, they are probably cheaper than any crap weight gainer drink.


----------



## BillyPryor (May 6, 2010)

*Confused by that fit thing website*

I had a look at that fit thing website and am confused about what to put in so i will just tell you a typical day of eating.

Breakfast (7:30)- porridge(3/4 pint of skimmed milk,75ish grams of oats), glass of orange juice, reflex natural whey protein shake with skimmed milk, one banana and one apple.

Break (10;30)- 8 oatcakes, 1 banana, 2 apples

Lunch (1:30) - wholemeal wraps x2 or 3 with chicken and salad inside, fruit item possibly

Pre-workout (4:30-5) - reflex tri matrix shake, 200g yogurt with blueberries or banana, and honey

Post workout (6-6:30) - reflex natural whey protein shake

Dinner ( 7:30) - chicken/steak, sweet potato and salad

Late night stack ( 9:30-10:30) sometimes a bowl of wheatabix or porridge and sometimes another reflex natural whey protein shake.

What other information do you need, anything about my workouts??


----------



## juggernaut (May 7, 2010)

What's your stats? Weight? Height? Bodyfat percentage?


----------



## juggernaut (May 7, 2010)

BillyPryor said:


> I had a look at that fit thing website and am confused about what to put in so i will just tell you a typical day of eating.
> 
> Breakfast (7:30)- porridge(3/4 pint of skimmed milk,75ish grams of oats), glass of orange juice, reflex natural whey protein shake with skimmed milk, one banana and one apple.
> 
> ...



Use the foods tab. Enter in the food you consumed, it will show up and then pick the appropriate measurement. I'm not guessing. If you want help, I'll help but fucking learn how to use a tool that helps you.


----------



## BillyPryor (May 10, 2010)

I have filled in my diet on the website, how do you want it posted?


----------



## BillyPryor (May 10, 2010)

i need 20 posts to post a website as i am new


----------



## BillyPryor (May 10, 2010)

posting random stuff to get my posts up


----------



## BillyPryor (May 10, 2010)

posting random stuff to get my posts up!!!!


----------



## BillyPryor (May 10, 2010)

posting random stuff to get my posts up!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BillyPryor (May 10, 2010)

more posting


----------



## BillyPryor (May 10, 2010)

and more


----------



## BillyPryor (May 10, 2010)

now i have to wait 10 seconds between posts!!


----------



## BillyPryor (May 10, 2010)

fun!


----------



## BillyPryor (May 10, 2010)

more posts!!!


----------



## BillyPryor (May 10, 2010)

and just a couple more im up to 13 i think now


----------



## BillyPryor (May 10, 2010)

all i want to do is post a website!


----------



## BillyPryor (May 10, 2010)

few more posts to go!


----------



## BillyPryor (May 10, 2010)

more posts needed


----------



## BillyPryor (May 10, 2010)

just a couple more!


----------



## BillyPryor (May 10, 2010)

and a few more


----------



## BillyPryor (May 10, 2010)

here is the link to my journal! BillyPryor1 - free online diet and fitness journal


----------



## BillyPryor (May 10, 2010)

i was going to delete all the messages but really cant be bothered!


----------

